# Low water pressure in only 1 of 2 bathrooms on same level (2nd floor)



## jkawah (Apr 13, 2007)

I have 2 bathrooms on the 2nd floor. One has good water pressure for all fixtures. The other doesn't. The problem bathroom had slower (but okay) pressure before a major plumbing repair (by contractors) on 1st floor. Post-contractor work, the low water pressure in both sink and shower is near torture. On a few occasions, without any changes I'm aware of, the pressure starts off great, then slows to a trickle by the end of about 3 minutes. Most times, though, low pressure is constant. I have not attempted any repairs yet. Reading online, I will check for sendiment, but it's hardly likely seeing that both sink and shower have the same problem. Be glad for any suggestions before calling the pros again. By the way, I complained after their work, but they said I'd have to reschedule for a new service call to investigate.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello JKawah and Welcome to the Forum:
This is a classic kink in the water line. It is not kinked enough to cut the flow off completely and the pressure can seep through it during non use giving full pressure at the sink; but the pressure drains off quickly and you are back to the dribble. When Plumbers use soft (rolled) copper they may bend it too much and cause a kink just like in a garden hose. Or, if they use flare fittings and don't oil the back of the flare or don't use a supporting "back-up" wrench they will twist the line, again causing a kink.
I recommend you check for  such problems before calling the Plumber back. He should have tested his work before he left. If he wants to charge you for a call-back you should call the Better Business Bureau and the State licensing agency.
If you find a kink, we would like to see a picture of it if possible.
Glenn


----------



## jkawah (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I don't know how to properly access the water line behind the tiled bathroom wall, as there aren't any kinks visible this side of the water supply.


----------

